# casque  ecoute sans fil bluetoth pour Ipod nano 4G



## nenjac (6 Octobre 2008)

Merci me donner reference des modèles existants. Il en existe 1 chez Motorola et Samsung
mais la description du produit ne confirme pas la compatibilité avec Ipod nano 4G
merci


----------

